# It's Boomer's 12th Birthday Today! Happy Bday Big Guy!



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday you big beautiful BOOMER  Hope you get extra special treats .. (sending good thoughts for steak hmmmmmm)


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Happy 12th birthday, Boomer! Here is to many more! Have a great day!


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Where do those years go. Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy 12th birthday Boomer!!!! Hope you are getting extra spoiled today........


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Major Happy Birthday Wishes for Boomer!!!! An even dozen!!! Handsome boy!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy birthday, my friend!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Boomer! Love your name, your colour and your attitude toward food.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a funny story about bobbing for hotdogs.

Happy Birthday you gorgeous boy!:smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday Boomer! 

PS I love that name and I may need to keep it on a short list for Future Puppy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

HAppy birthday!! I love the bobbing for hot dogs idea!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Happy Happy Birthday Boomer! arty: Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Happy birthday one day late!! But with no reduced love and best wishes for many more!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy Barkday Boomer!!!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Boomer celebrated his big day by spending the day home with his cone on while Gladys stayed in "her office". In the morning and evening, we had extra belly rubs, hugs, treats, brushing, and were all crashed out in bed from all that partying by 10pm! (in other words, a normal day).

Thank you all for helping me celebrate the big day. I hope we can do it all again next year


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I am glad Boomer had a good birthday! Were the hotdogs in water? I'll have to try that......(um, the dog, not me!).


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

:greenboun:greenboun:greenbounHAPPY BIRTHDAY BOOMER!!!!!!:--happy::--happy::--happy: Awesome story about the hotdogs!!!!! Glad you enjoyed your special day!!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Boomer! Hope you enjoyed your special day!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Boomer--Sorry I am late on wishing you a Very Happy 12th Birthday!!!!


----------

